# Moving to another planet



## jax98 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello I’m jason. This rp can be a couple or best friends. The year is 2040 and commercial living on the moon and Mars has came and it is very cheap to do so. One of are jobs  is moving to another planet and the move is free. Or we win a contest to be one of the first in the first habits for normal civilians on the moon or Mars. It would be long term. The Story will be about us living on a new planet or moon. Can be sexual or not it can be on discord or telegram. On my profile it says my name for telegram or discord if you wish to try this rp


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 17, 2020)

And might I ask, but it's only those two platforms you use? None else?


----------



## jax98 (Dec 17, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> And might I ask, but it's only those two platforms you use? None else?


I do have a kik but those are the only platforms I use.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 17, 2020)

Ah, I see. I ask because I only use these notes and Hangouts. An old laptop can be pretty restrictive at times.


----------



## jax98 (Dec 17, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I see. I ask because I only use these notes and Hangouts. An old laptop can be pretty restrictive at times.


I see I can use the coversation on  here but I only check here one a day or so


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 17, 2020)

I can very well do that! Even if an RP is slow moving, steady progress is key!


----------



## jax98 (Dec 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## jax98 (Apr 1, 2022)

This is still open


----------



## jax98 (Apr 1, 2022)

AmyTopeteoOww said:


> Sounds really interesting! I tried one RP 2 years ago. It was about living on a desert island, and I liked it a lot. The best thing was that I did it with strangers. Our plane collapsed, and we fell on a desert island. We didn't even know each other but did our best to live and get out from there. You would understand me if you saw LOST series. Recently, I used Removals Service to move to the Netherlands, and I thought people would move to other planets like that in the future. It is a little bit funny I found this topic after that. I'd like to try it a lot. Is this still actual?


This is still open


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

Is it still open?


----------

